# CoDeSys



## doug82 (31 Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin  neu hier in diesem Forum. Besuche zur Zeit einer Technikerschule und wie arbeiten viel mit CoDeSys, ich hab damit noch nie gearbeitet und möchte gern mich dahingegen mit jmd ausstauschen der da mehr  erfahrung drinne hat.

Gibt es ne Internet seit wo man Funktionspläne( wie Stern- Dreieck, oder Wendeschützschaltung findet) um das ma zu probieren bevor ich mir eigene Pläne erstelle.

Danke für eure hilfe, gerne auch über facebook Denis Frickmann, oder email denisfrickmann@yahoo.de


----------



## GLT (31 Oktober 2011)

doug82 schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Internet seit wo man Funktionspläne( wie *Stern- Dreieck, oder Wendeschützschaltung* findet) um das ma zu probieren bevor ich mir eigene Pläne erstelle.


Bist Du sicher, daß Du Informationen zu CoDeSys suchst?


----------



## doug82 (1 November 2011)

ja....wieso?


----------



## floppy (2 November 2011)

Nabend.
Wenn Du kaum Erfahrung mit CoDeSys hast, dann schau mal bei 3s auf der Seite. 
z.B. http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_quick_start_prog2
Aber Schützschaltungen sind dort auch nicht, aber immerhin trotzdem ne Menge Hilfen.
Hast Du das Programm zu hause oder nur in der Schule? Ich meine, man kann sich das Programm kostenlos runterladen (war jedenfalls vor ein Paar Jahren so). Allerdings ohne Möglichkeit in Steuerungen zu schreiben. Aber, wenn mich meine Erinerung nicht verars..., dann hat CoDeSys serienmäßig nen Simulator.

Hast Du Erfahrung mit anderen Steuerungen? Siemens z.B.? Dann wäre es kaum ein Unterschied. Nur die Variablen müßen immer deklariert werden vorher, und die Ein- und Ausgänge heißen dann nicht E0.0 oder A0.0 sondern %Q0.0.0.0 und %I0.0.0.0 oder so

Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr.....Der CoDeSys-Entzug fand vor über 4 Jahren statt - und meine Erinnnerung ist nur noch grauer Nebel

Naja, ich hoffe, ich konnte wenigstens ein wenig helfen


----------



## doug82 (2 November 2011)

ja doch geholfen hat es ein bisschen, nee hab noch gar keine erfahrung mit irgendwelchen programmen ausser eben in der ausbildung aber das ist ja nicht zu vergleichen, nur jetzt an der technikerschule setzten die das irgendwie voraus und ich sag ma es ist gar nicht so leicht da durch zu steigen bei all den funktionen...... und wie gesagt was ich brauche sind hauptsächlich ma so grund funktionspläne das ich das einfach ma "nach machen kann" und dadurch nen kleinen einstieg bekomme

viel dank


----------



## GLT (2 November 2011)

Für mich machte es eingangs den Eindruck, Du versuchst mit CoDeSys CAD/CAE-Aufgaben zu lösen.

Für den Einstieg wäre das AMPEL-Beispiel aus der Hilfedatei (behandelt alle rel. Programmiereditoren+Visu) geeignet.
Ferner könntest Du dir mal die Garagentorsteuerung (Videoeinführung) ansehen.

Explizite Beispiele hinsichtlich Schützschaltungen in CoDeSys fallen mir jetzt auch nicht ein, liessen sich aber von S5/S7 adaptieren.

Nachtrag: www.oscat.de
Die dortige .lib sollte für Ventilatoren/Jalousien Bausteine enthalten (welche Du auch im Quellcode betrachten kannst). Da aber in ST geschrieben, nicht gerade das einfache AWL-Beispiel.


----------



## doug82 (2 November 2011)

hi, ja das is super, vielen dank dafür das is wirklich ne gute hilfe, nee so richtig cae realisierung net dafür benutzen wir ja dann eplan es geht mehr um konzeptionierungs prozesse aber um da in dieses denk schema rein zu kommen bedarf es erst einmal von meiner seite aus übung, und deines ratschlages hab ich ja dann einige, also die ampel steuerung hab ich schon probiert, funktioniert aber nicht zu viele offene fehler noch, Hmm naja und die anderen sachen schau ich mir wohl dann ma an 
aber wie gesagt danke noch ma, anfänger können da jeden rat und hinweis gut gebrauchen woher sonst soll die übung kommen, von der schule kommt da ja nichts


----------

